# [jQuery] Klasse suchen und Aktion ausführen



## Dustin84 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in einem Container nach einer Klasse suchen und bei Erfolg in einem anderen Container eine Aktion durchführen?!

Das müsste doch irgendwie so gehen: (Der Code ist natürlich falsch aber im Prinzip müsste es so ähnlich funktionieren)

```
$("#c_sub_navigation").find('.aktiv',  // wenn bei der Subnavi die Klasse "aktiv" gefunden wurde 
			$("#Hauptlink_1").addClass("aktiv");  // ...bekommt der Hauptlink die Klasse "aktiv" ebenfalls
		);
```

Gruß
D.


----------



## CPoly (28. Mai 2011)

Du musst einfach in einer if-Abfrage prüfen, ob etwas gefunden wurde.


```
if($("#c_sub_navigation").find('.aktiv').size() > 0) {
    $("#Hauptlink_1").addClass("aktiv");
}
```

Oder in dem Fall noch performanter


```
if($("#c_sub_navigation .aktiv").size() > 0) {
    $("#Hauptlink_1").addClass("aktiv");
}
```


----------



## Dustin84 (28. Mai 2011)

Danke! klappt! .size war das Schlüsselwort


----------

